# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Elysium", action drama sci-fi film, Neill Blomkamp, 2013, USA

## Airicist

Director and writer - Neill Blomkamp

facebook.com/Elysium

"Elysium" on Wikipedia

"Elysium" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Elysium Blu-Ray Trailer




Elysium Clip

Published on Nov 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ELYSIUM - Clip: "Would you like to talk to a human?"

Published on Nov 26, 2013




> Starring Matt Damon and Jodie Foster, ELYSIUM explores the year 2154, where the very wealthy live on a man-made space station while the rest of the population resides on a ruined Earth. One man (Matt Damon) takes on a mission that could bring equality to the polarized worlds.

----------

